# Have just been referred for IVF Bourn Hall Colchester



## Finonia (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Everyone
I've been a member on here for sometime now but this is my first post - I am feeling incredibly anxious about the next few months and hope you ladies can give me a few pointers!

We've been ttc for 5+ years had a lap and dye last year where they removed a fibroid and the consultant recommended IVF - this shocked me if I'm honest and I asked if we could try anything else - I regret this now as it has put us back by 12 months but hey!

They offered me Clomid for 4 cycles however after the 2nd we noticed I had a cyst which just wouldn't go away - month by month it was still there so the nurse called the consultant in and he decided that he would need to operate again.... he was re-aquainting himself with my notes where he noticed the all important results of the biopsy on the fibroid, it turned out it was endometrial tissue which kind of threw a different light on it all! 

I managed to get a cancellation for another Lap in July and sure enough the cysts on my ovaries were riddled with endo, he removed as much as was safe to do so and referred me for IVF immediately. due to the endo he prescribed Decapeptyl  to keep it under control until I am seen which will serve as my down regulation - I am now enduring hot flushes like you wouldn't believe  

I was referred at the beginning of August and they have said the waiting list is 3 months - and that I should expect to have 3 Decapeptyl injections so that will take me through to mid October. Does anyone know what will happen next - how much notice do they normally give you for your appointments? I'm so desperate to get started and want to start thinking about how I'm going to tie it all on with work - and how much leave to take etc

Sorry I seem to have written a bit of an essay here!

Me 38, DP 42
His SA fine
Main problem Endo it seems


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Finonia, didn't want to read then run. If you go to home page then scroll down near bottom you will see a thread for your clinic , the ladies there will know more about your clinics waiting time. Although usually it all starts to happen very fast after your first appointment.
Also mid way down you will see threads for those with Endo aswel. 

Hope this helps and good luck xx


----------



## chazzy333444 (Jul 13, 2011)

hey hun, 

i just wanted to say hi, i am waiting for a letter from bourn hall colchester with a date for my first visit..... seems like i have been waiting for ages..... have you had any dates as yet?xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Finonia!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I dont know anything about endo or cysts, or Bourn Hall, but I can point you in the direction of parts of FF that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Endo ~ CLICK HERE

East Anglia ~ CLICK HERE and there is a specific thread for Bourne Hall, Colchester  CLICK HERE 

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!          

Sue


----------



## Finonia (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey Wraakgodin and Lynzb - Thanks so much for taking the time to help me -  those links I'm sure will keep me busy!  Chazzy333444 I haven't had a letter yet - I was referred the beginning of August by the Fertility monitoring unit at Ipswich hospital and my next injection with them is 19th September - they say that I will have definitely heard something by then so hopefully it will be any time soon - the waiting is awful isn't it?!


----------

